# [udev]impossible de mounter ma partition root ! (résolu)

## gbetous

hello

ce matin a l'allumage, impossible de faire un mount de ma partition root (/dev/sda2 qui est en ext3).

je reboote sur un CD gentoo, je mounte une à une mes partitions sans soucis, avec un e2fsck sur chacune sans soucis.

hier j'ai fait un très gros "emerge -auDN world", et je soupçonne donc qqchose au niveau udev par exemple.

message exact : 

```
* Checking root filesystem...

fsck.ext3 : No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda2

/dev/sda2:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid <blah blah blah>
```

je précise aussi que j'ai jamaistrop touché ces règles udev, et que depuis un moment j'ai bcp de warnings au démarrage, type "SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}=to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/xxx"

Merci pour vos suggestions !

----------

## gbetous

Résolu !

Il s'agissait des options "CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED" et "CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2" qui étaient présentent dans le noyau et qui foutent bien la grouille apparemment.

Reboot sur LiveCD Gentoo, mount à la main des partitions, chroot, recompilation du noyau, reboot... bingo !

----------

## Pommovore

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Résolu !
> 
> Il s'agissait des options "CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED" et "CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2" qui étaient présentent dans le noyau et qui foutent bien la grouille apparemment.
> 
> Reboot sur LiveCD Gentoo, mount à la main des partitions, chroot, recompilation du noyau, reboot... bingo !

 

Bonjour,

Je débute avec Gentoo et il m'est arrivé la même chose 2 fois (une re-install à chaque fois  :Sad:  )... Pourrais-tu détailler un peu le processus ? En particulier comment modifier les parametres cités plus avant la compilation du noyau ? Je suis peu famillier avec ça ...

D'avance merci !

----------

## tahiry

Bonjour,

Je viens de renconter exactement le meme problème. Il n'y a meme pas besoin d'utiliser un liveCD. La commande:

$ mount -o remount,rw /

permet d'acceder au sytème de fichier en lecture et écriture, et donc de recompiler le noyau.

Pour enlever CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED, tu peux éditer/commenter directement dans le .config situé dans /usr/src/linux ou passer par un 

$ make menuconfig (dans /usr/src/linux)

et la valeur/clé se trouve dans "General Setup" menu "Create Deprecated sysfs layout for folder userspace tools"

[tahiry]

----------

